# Corpse torso



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finished this guy last night! Now where am I gonna put him?!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! Great coloring! and I love the way the hair just kind of materializes...how is it attached?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

If I were you, id have him hanging out from an open window bathed in green or purple light. or maybe you could give him a coat of glow in the dark paint, and then set up a black light underneith him!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Stunning! Amazing work, as always.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

scourge999 said:


> I finished this guy last night! Now where am I gonna put him?!


I know the perfect place for him, just ship him to me and I'll show you:googly: Awesome work, absolutely love it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! The paint job is excellent.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fick209 said:


> I know the perfect place for him, just ship him to me and I'll show you:googly: Awesome work, absolutely love it!


Really, Fick, Scourge can just cut out the middleman and send him to us

Beautiful job on this guy, Scourge, but then, we've come to expect no less than that from you


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like his doo.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Now that is cool!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Corpse torso? Waitaminnit! Scourge does skulls . . . oh, okay, lol so the I can see the pic now. He really looks great! I wish I could get the right feel like that with my skulls and skelly's. Every time I get a skull done I think that it looks pretty good . . . until I see one of your's, lol.

And by the way, your work area is a wreck! Just box a few of those skulls up and send them to me, and don't worry about the postage, I can take care of that for you too!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the living room would be nice. It would make a good candle holder.
Nice work, the hair look just right and not to much flesh on the bones.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments! It/he was a quick fun project. I really want to do another one now! The hair is attached with rubber cement and layered from bottom to top. I think I am going to put him in a window at the top of our house so he can keep watch over the hood. And those messy shelves are supose to be stocked with skulls. I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

This is amazing!!! Hope there is a tutorial on this!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another great looking creation, Scourge. I love his hair.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great piece! I also loved the work bench full of skulls!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks Great! Love the hair!

:jol:


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome job! I know what I want for my birthday. Let me send you my address so you can mail him to me.


----------

